# marble vs pancakes...



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well as mention in this vid I've been out of my fav target amo for 2wks! Obviously i have resorted to digging through my spider infested catch box to only retrieve pancaked lead or ones that are alnost split in 2... but when ya wanna shoot, ya gotta! Using wobbly, this marble went flying! Hope you all like, cheers blokes and blokettes, Ben


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Just reviewed the vid, and noticed a beep beep just as i hit the marble... just wanyed to say thats my batyery low beep, not an edit lol


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

that beep had good timing







.... excellent shot... I have to admit though, I am a bit disappointed that there weren't actual pancakes in the vid.. you got me hungry









LGD


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

At 60 feet, that is good shooting!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea that bbeep beep had great timing! Cheers guys
Just found the marble and the shot that hit it...


----------

